# Quit my job by not showing up



## theghost0991

Now how can I get another job? I don't understand how some other people get jobs so easily. One guy I know got caught stealing from the store and had to be chased to get the stolen items back. He got another job within a month. And he is an idiot. Me? Im stuck working minimum wage manual labor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## random lonely man

thats something i ask myself all the time.

i am stuck in a ****ty job too. manual labor for me.

i really dont know how all the other people who have SA, are introverted or shy can have so good jobs.

i will be a slave labor guy till the day i die---guess its my lack of personality.


----------



## SofaKing

I guess I don't understand this, SA or not...why someone can't simply professionally give notice, even if it's just to say...I'll finish out the day, but can't come in tomorrow.

Just not showing up is pretty poor behavior, regardless of your mental status.

I think we should also do our best to uphold a minimum professional standard in the workplace, regardless of how menial we might see the job. Otherwise, it just give a bad name to those with mental issues, anyway.


----------



## theghost0991

I gave notice. I just didn't stay the entire notice.
Plus the manager was insulting me. Like petty insults when I wasn't around, which is pretty unprofessional.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmotionlessThug

theghost0991 said:


> I gave notice. I just didn't stay the entire notice.
> Plus the manager was insulting me. Like petty insults when I wasn't around, which is pretty unprofessional.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with you, I would of done the same thing, these people are rude and unprofessional, uncivilized psychopath, robotic zombies, who show no concerned for others, but themselves.

Blame Govs.


----------



## 2Milk

The first time I worked, was when I volunteered at Goodwill everything went fine for about 2 weeks. Then one day this ***** came in to work. She yelled at me for checking the time on my phone. Even though I only checked it after I was done cleaning up my entire section. The next day I didn't even show up. Like "I ain't getting paid to deal with this *****"


----------



## allthatsparkles

theghost0991 said:


> Now how can I get another job? I don't understand how some other people get jobs so easily. One guy I know got caught stealing from the store and had to be chased to get the stolen items back. He got another job within a month. And he is an idiot. Me? Im stuck working minimum wage manual labor.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What is your educational background? Would it be possible for you to enroll in classes at a local college and develop a marketable skill set? Without an education and prior experience, it is hard to get anything more than a minimum wage gig.


----------



## Jack365

I agree with the prior post, having a college degree helps a great deal. HOWEVER, the answer to your query though...big surprise here...is social skills. Being personable goes *A LONG WAY*. I've read numerous studies and polls that show that employers would much rather hire someone who is personable with average or below average skills than someone would has above average skills but who is not personable. Just another reason why having SA in this world is a *curse*, it rapes you for life and offers no rewards.


----------



## theghost0991

allthatsparkles said:


> What is your educational background? Would it be possible for you to enroll in classes at a local college and develop a marketable skill set? Without an education and prior experience, it is hard to get anything more than a minimum wage gig.


I can't afford college. 
My only real career choices are Soldier, Carpenter, or homeless.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Jack365 said:


> I agree with the prior post, having a college degree helps a great deal. HOWEVER, the answer to your query though...big surprise here...is social skills. Being personable goes *A LONG WAY*. I've read numerous studies and polls that show that employers would much rather hire someone who is personable with average or below average skills than someone would has above average skills but who is not personable. Just another reason why having SA in this world is a *curse*, it rapes you for life and offers no rewards.


Not always so. I have found a solitary job where I hardly need to socialise at all, all day, minus showing up at the depot to clock on and going back to clock off and leave. It's usually just small talk and you generally have the energy to have a conversation or two when you've spent the entire day alone just thinking things to yourself. I have NO qualifications. I got a truck driver's license and now drive one full time for what many people earn pulling their hair out on a daily basis.

Moral of the story is, there are jobs out there for people who's SA affects them more significantly than others, and moreover, those who don't have any qualifications. You just have to do some brainstorming, make your decision and then do the required legwork.


----------



## Gojira

KyleInSTL said:


> I guess I don't understand this, SA or not...why someone can't simply professionally give notice, even if it's just to say...I'll finish out the day, but can't come in tomorrow.
> 
> Just not showing up is pretty poor behavior, regardless of your mental status.
> 
> I think we should also do our best to uphold a minimum professional standard in the workplace, regardless of how menial we might see the job. Otherwise, it just give a bad name to those with mental issues, anyway.


I get what you are saying, but a lot if not most times, our normie bretheren behave a lot worse than we ever would.

I am the typical boyscout, good employee. But when I started getting burned out and needed some understanding, was it there from management? Hell no. Because you are replaceable. Companies have no loyalty yo you, you can get ****-canned or laid-off at anytime, and its called a "business decision", and somehow that makes this or other poor treatment acceptable.

So **** 'em, why am I going to give an excessive amount of loyalty back?? The state of the worker in America is the worst it's ever been, company profits up, wages flat. Hours away from home are up and family time is down. But CEO compensation, through the roof XD

But as far as giving a proper two weeks notice, etc., I do agree, but mostly because it will allow you to cover your bases and leave on good terms if your next job doesn't work out.


----------



## gopherinferno

I've quit two jobs this way because I am trash and also because quitting was not a planned decision and the circumstances were basically me freaking out because of some severe trauma that happened outside of work


----------



## nubly

theghost0991 said:


> I can't afford college.
> My only real career choices are Soldier, Carpenter, or homeless.


Go with the soldier route so you can afford college


----------



## catsmakeitbetter

random lonely man said:


> thats something i ask myself all the time.
> 
> i am stuck in a ****ty job too. manual labor for me.
> 
> i really dont know how all the other people who have SA, are introverted or shy can have so good jobs.
> 
> i will be a slave labor guy till the day i die---guess its my lack of personality.


I have a good job, but it's because a) much of my job is paperwork and office work, b) I have an office that is usually deserted so when I need to I can hole up in there and c) When I have to be social at my job I put on a brave face and do it, and then just ruminate about how much I messed up later and d) my field has a high demand for workers especially in rural areas and thus I have never had trouble finding a job (although my issue is I find myself wanting to run away from every job I get due to SA issues and I have to fight to keep myself there despite my awkward interactions with staff/co-workers)


----------



## allthatsparkles

theghost0991 said:


> I can't afford college.
> My only real career choices are Soldier, Carpenter, or homeless.


Have you looked into financial aid packages? Scholarships? There are also some companies (e.g. Starbucks, Best Buy, UPS) that will assist employees with their educational costs.


----------



## GloomyTracy

I have ended all previous employments in the same fashion, by not showing up. My SA won't allow me to give a "notice" that I will be quitting a job soon, my SA greatly affects relationships with management and bosses, I do not want to disappoint them and I simply can't bring myself to do it, I believe it all originates from how I developed my SA, which stemmed from a less than stellar parent-child power structure where I did not want to disappoint the parental unit.

I don't rely on nor use "references" or using recommendations from previous employers, I try to avoid formalities such as that.

My SA also has me seek out places of employment which are informal in nature (no dress code, no time clock, no HR department, no standard work hour day...) as I do better in that environment. As I get older, I find much more success with allowing my SA to dictate what employment situation I enter, rather than trying to "fight my SA" and seek out a job where I feel uncomfortable at.


----------



## Owl Eyes

GloomyTracy said:


> I have ended all previous employments in the same fashion, by not showing up. My SA won't allow me to give a "notice" that I will be quitting a job soon, my SA greatly affects relationships with management and bosses, I do not want to disappoint them and I simply can't bring myself to do it, I believe it all originates from how I developed my SA, which stemmed from a less than stellar parent-child power structure where I did not want to disappoint the parental unit.
> 
> I don't rely on nor use "references" or using recommendations from previous employers, I try to avoid formalities such as that.


I used to leave jobs this way for the same reasons. Now I just put up with working 2-3 jobs at a time because I'm too afraid to quit the old one even when offered something better. I can definitely relate to the fear of disappointing others too. Quitting jobs formally is so awkward and scary.


----------



## Imbored21

I just quit over the phone. 2 weeks is way to long. Screw that. Don't feel too bad. You did **** people over, but what you did is not uncommon. Just don't tell your future employer about working for that company.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wish I could do this. Things are so bad where I work.


----------



## Kevin001

I quit 2 jobs by not showing up. Another by email. I'm way too scared to say I quit to my employer's face.


----------



## girlyone1

KyleInSTL said:


> I guess I don't understand this, SA or not...why someone can't simply professionally give notice, even if it's just to say...I'll finish out the day, but can't come in tomorrow.
> 
> Just not showing up is pretty poor behavior, regardless of your mental status.
> 
> I think we should also do our best to uphold a minimum professional standard in the workplace, regardless of how menial we might see the job. Otherwise, it just give a bad name to those with mental issues, anyway.


I know you have social anxiety right? So you know how hard it is to even be in a social situation let alone getting the encouragement to tell your employer you are leaving when you feel so anxious. May seem easy but most of our energy went to getting the job and working it....once we get to the point we want to leave we don't have much energy left, our anxiousness is over the top.


----------



## girlyone1

GloomyTracy said:


> I have ended all previous employments in the same fashion, by not showing up. My SA won't allow me to give a "notice" that I will be quitting a job soon, my SA greatly affects relationships with management and bosses, I do not want to disappoint them and I simply can't bring myself to do it, I believe it all originates from how I developed my SA, which stemmed from a less than stellar parent-child power structure where I did not want to disappoint the parental unit.
> 
> I don't rely on nor use "references" or using recommendations from previous employers, I try to avoid formalities such as that.
> 
> My SA also has me seek out places of employment which are informal in nature (no dress code, no time clock, no HR department, no standard work hour day...) as I do better in that environment. As I get older, I find much more success with allowing my SA to dictate what employment situation I enter, rather than trying to "fight my SA" and seek out a job where I feel uncomfortable at.


Are you my long lost twin? I also don't rely on references and recommendations from previous employers. I have worked about 15 jobs. It is so hard to stay in a job for a long period of time because of all the energy social anxiety and anxiety suck out of me from being there. People who don't have these disorders simply do not understand, it is easy for them to be sociable, it is easy for them to work the job because they don't feel anxious all day.

It would be cool if a job was just a place to get work done and go home but it turns into a social event because you're there most of the day and employees get to know each other. I can never picture myself going to a work social event, or going out to lunch with coworkers or anything like that. I always end up getting labeled the weird quiet girl that doesn't talk. Its not that I don't want to interact its my social anxiety on top of being anxious that makes me all weird and not unsociable.


----------



## SofaKing

girlyone1 said:


> I know you have social anxiety right? So you know how hard it is to even be in a social situation let alone getting the encouragement to tell your employer you are leaving when you feel so anxious. May seem easy but most of our energy went to getting the job and working it....once we get to the point we want to leave we don't have much energy left, our anxiousness is over the top.


Of course I do...and I know how bad it is to be stigmatized by it...and to have employers potentially discriminate against people with mental health issues and anxiety.

This is precisely why, despite how difficult it might be, to do our best to be respectful in how we handle professional interactions in order to minimize the ongoing perception that people with "issues" are irresponsible.


----------

